
Hello, mobile operators? This is your age of disruption calling - prostoalex
https://www.mckinsey.com/industries/telecommunications/our-insights/hello-mobile-operators-this-is-your-age-of-disruption-calling?cid=other-eml-alt-mip-mck-oth-1710&hlkid=072639cd9ce64f9a8c8601aa29b68ff8&hctky=1886072&hdpid=5a732387-f7a8-4768-a2dc-8cfddf89c012
======
JPLeRouzic
It is funny, Mc Kinsey consultants are the prime source of (poor) stategies
for Telcos. And here they ask to Telcos to reinvent themselfs?

Well Mc Kinsey, why did you not tell about clues you may have had 10, 20, 30
years ago when you were asked what strategies should be implemented?

